# What to do about all this.



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I am thinking about what I can do about all this stuff going down with politics.

I know there is no magic solution.

So I have started a poll.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it an invisible poll? Ok there it is.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep The Change 2
I hate shitbama


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

You forgot option #6:

Stock up on guns, ammo, food, and gasoline. Wait for inevitable road-warrior-like fall of society. When the time is right, strike out and become a warlord.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

I personally think it's a waste of time to write any of our elected folks here in the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts, I went with the buy anti-obama, anti-deval stickers and novelties items. But the buy tons of guns/ammo and wait for the inevitable zombie invasion really needs to be an option.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with not even bothering writing our Senators and U.S. Reps. 

However, not all of the democrat state senators and reps are bad. Richard Moore drafted the Katrina Bill.

I have enough ammo I hope. Ammo is lacking around here. Speaking of Ammo I should take inventory (Haven't done that since before Obama got elected WTF!). I think I have enough for awhile.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Go online and buy the best anti-obama/deval bumper stickers you can find_


While I don't boast it to be the best one out there, remember I will still be more than happy to send the template of my bumper sticker to anyone who wants it so they can have one made up.

Speaking of the sticker, I sent Michele McPhee two of them a couple weeks ago. From what I heard from other people she talked about it on the radio, but I ended up missing it. Anyways, in return she was kind enough to send me a signed copy of her book on the Entwhistle case with a small note inside thanking us for what we do everyday. Truly a friend of ours.

The slogan was compiled from ideas off this board, so I really have you guys to thank for the free book.

- Obie

Edit: I'm uploading the .ppt file and the image file to a zip file on my MassCops blog. Check there to download.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While I don't boast it to be the best one out there, remember I will still be more than happy to send the template of my bumper sticker to anyone who wants it so they can have one made up.
> 
> Speaking of the sticker, I sent Michele McPhee two of them a couple weeks ago. From what I heard from other people she talked about it on the radio, but I ended up missing it. Anyways, in return she was kind enough to send me a signed copy of her book on the Entwhistle case with a small note inside thanking us for what we do everyday. Truly a friend of ours.
> 
> ...


Obie knows this, but I had my brother create a high quality Adobe of that bumper sticker that I will forward to anyone by e-mail (as long as Obie is cool with it). I am in the process, when my money isn't being soaked up by the new one on the way, of getting about 500 printed up. I will be sending out batches of 5 to any MC member who wants them.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> Obie knows this, but I had my brother create a high quality Adobe of that bumper sticker that I will forward to anyone by e-mail (as long as Obie is cool with it).


By all means. Consider the design "open source". Better yet, I'll add it to the blog page if that's okay with you: http://www.masscops.com/forums/blogs/officerobie59/15-deval-partick-1-000-cops-bumper-sticker.html

Let me know I can help out with the upfront at all; I appreciate it as I just simply don't have the time to spearhead such an effort myself.

And congrats on the one on the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Congrats man... and s/he will be soaking up your money from now untill your grave by the way....:woot:


If there is anything left from the 3 that came before her.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> In that case, I suggest you use the $$$$ on some snippage. :woot:


 USMC, perfect use of smileys.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I was wondering why Michelle was saying the same phrase on that bumper sticker. Good job Obie!

I recently found her new time slot a couple of weeks ago. Its like the early 90s here again. I have my grandmother's (RIP) radio she used for years to listen to talk radio. The radio is on 96.9 for Jay and Michelle. It also is on 1030 AM for Dan Rea/Steve Lavelle when Michelle is off or when her show ends. 

In between the Satelite radio runs Wilkow (XM/Sirus only), Bennett (Pretty much XM only) and Glen Beck (Who I should listen to on the local AM Station but is more convenient to listen on XM). Hannity is okay but by that time Jay is usually on. Levin is too scary for me. 

Mike Church I like because he reminds me of a teacher I had in school who helped expose the true conservative that I am with his loud mouth.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

5-0 said:


> when my money isn't being soaked up by the new one on the way


Congrats 5-0!!!! How exciting!


----------

